# Six years ago this week...



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

... and I managed to find pictures taken exactly six years ago today!




























*RIP, Eich... always in my heart.*


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

He looked like he truly enjoyed life to the fullest  Handsome boy :wub:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Handsome Boy Eich was. He looked like a happy boy


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Eich was such a handsome boy! I read your post this morning on your previous tread, and I agree with so much of what you said! I feel my boys made me a better dog person too!! I learned so much from them and never had a bond like I did with my Cody!!! Their were my first gsds!! When Cody died there were some yellow butterflies that I only see this time of year, he died 2 years ago in sept. When Clipper died I heard the first bob white of the year, he had died a year ago in June. Like you said when I see or hear these I think of my boys!! Your pictures are great and the last one there is such a good memory picture.


----------

